# Resize JPG and edit online



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

HERE is a site that will let you edit and resize jpg's online. It will also let you work with Gif and animated Gif, similar to GifWorks, I thought this may be handy for people w/o image editors. ...Rhett
(I posted this in the image thread in random, but realized it would soon be lost. Hope I don't get in trouble for the double post !  )


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Thanks Rhett, this looks handy. I never would've found this in Random.....I won't dime you out.


----------



## pyritechips (Jun 3, 2002)

Rhett: Thank you sir! That was exactly what I was going to ask for here! I have alreasy used it to resize animated .gif's for my webpage!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2003)

I'm gonna check that link too Rhett .. just one question... how user friendly is that program? It doesn't take much to confuse me!


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

Kath...even a blon...errr...I think you can do it  ...Rhett


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Thanks Rhett. I have been using a Gif editor on line but couldn't use it for Jpgs. Here is the one I use for gifs.


----------



## joe2cool (Feb 7, 2002)

Cheers Rhett


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2003)

But it doesn't work on WinXP Home ... *Me whines*


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

How can it not work ? I don't have XP, but it seems a web based application oughta work, what error message do you get ??


----------



## margie821 (Dec 7, 2002)

Unfortunately Rhett this is what I keep getting when I try to go to that site:
The page cannot be displayed 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Margie


----------



## Rhettman5.1 (Sep 25, 2002)

margie821....you are correct, I hope it's only temporary, I was just there yesterday... I will check back over the next few days to see if it was down for maintainence, thanks for the heads-up...Rhett

EDIT: I posted this at 10:21, immediately after I posted I tried again at 10:22 and the page loaded ...try again


----------



## margie821 (Dec 7, 2002)

Rhettman511 I tried just now and the page loaded! It must have been down for maintainence. A very useful site, thanks! 
Margie


----------

